# When is the ECLSTS?



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

When is the East Coast Large Scale Train Show in York, PA?

Jim


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

28 & 29 March 
http://www.largescaletrainshows.com/article_2.html


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

And it is a very good show too Bruce


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there any chance you are going this year, Jim? If so, I shall be really put out, because I can't make it./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------

